# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  محمد بن العربي بن محمد بن ابي شنب الجزائري

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

في قرية "المدية" بجنوب الجزائر التي تبعد عن العاصمة بنحو 90 كيلومترًا ولد محمد بن العربي بن محمد بن أبي شنب يوم الثلاثاء الموافق (10 من رجب 1286 هـ= 26 من أكتوبر 1869م)، ونشأ في أسرة تعود جذورها إلى مدينة "بروسة" التركية وكانت على جانب من الغنى واليسار وتعمل بالزراعة.
 وقد عنيت هذه الأسرة بتربية ابنها وتعليمه؛ فحفظ شيئا من القرآن وتعلم مبادئ القراءة والكتابة، ثم التحق بالمدارس المدنية التي أنشأتها فرنسا وفق خطتها في نشر ثقافتها؛ فتعلم الفرنسية وقرأ آدابها وتاريخها، وبعد أن أنهى تعليمه الثانوي التحق بمدرسة دار المعلمين الفرنسية بـ"أبي زريعة" بالقرب من الجزائر، وقضى بها عامًا للدراسة تخرج بعدها مجازًا بتعليم اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها في المدارس الابتدائية.
مدرس.. وعقب تخرجه عمل بالتدريس في المدارس الابتدائية إلى جانب دراسة علوم العربية وشيء من الفقه والتوحيد، ثم نجح في الحصول على شهادة مدرسة الآداب العليا، فعين مدرسا للأدب العربي في مدرسة قسطنطينية سنة (1316هـ= 1898م)، ثم نقل إلى مدرسة الجزائر سنة (1319 هـ=1901م)، وظل يعمل بها 14 عاما، ثم رُقي إلى القسم الأعلى من هذه المدرسة حيث قام بتدريس النحو والأدب وعلوم البلاغة والمنطق.
 ولم تنقطع صلته طوال هذه الفترة عن طلب العلم؛ فهو طالب ومعلم معا، حتى كلل جهوده بنيل درجة الدكتوراة من القسم الأدبي بكلية الآداب بالجزائر بعد أن قدم رسالتين وضعهما بالفرنسية، الأولى عن حياة الشاعر العباسي أبي دلامة، والأخرى بعنوان الألقاب الفارسية والتركية الباقية في لغة العامة بالجزائر، وعلى إثر حصوله على درجة الدكتوراة انتقل سنة (1343 هـ=1924م) مدرسًا إلى كلية الآداب.
نشاط.. اقتصر نشاط محمد بن أبي شنب على الدراسات الأدبية واللغوية والتاريخية وتحقيق الكتب، وهو بذلك أقرب إلى العلماء المحققين منه إلى الكتاب والأدباء، ولم يكن يعنى بجمال الأسلوب أو بلاغة العبارة، ولما سئل عن ذلك أجاب بقوله: "خذ العلم، وماذا يعنيك أكان بأسلوب طلي أم كان بأسلوب غير طلي، وحسبك أنك فهمت عني ما أريد، ولا تغرنكم زخارف الألفاظ وتزويقاتها، وهل اللغة وأساليبها إلا أداة للفهم والتفهيم؟!".
 وكان ابن أبي شنب عالما بالعربية، متبحرًا في علومها وآدابها، يحفظ كثيرًا من نصوصها ومفرادتها حتى وصف بأنه "معجم يمشي على الأرض" لكثرة محفوظه من مفردات اللغة المدونة بالمعاجم العربية، وكانت له عناية بجمع الكلمات الكثيرة والتراكيب اللغوية التي تجري على ألسنة الأدباء في القديم والحديث ولم تدون في المعاجم ثم يقوم بدارستها درسا وافيا ويحاول ردها إلى أصولها العربية، ولم تكن مثل هذه المهمة سهلة بل تحتاج إلى معرفة تامة بالقديم وبصر دقيق بالحديث حتى يستطيع التوفيق بينهما في سهولة ويسر ودون تعسف أو تلفيق.
 وأداه حرصه على العربية إلى أنه كان يرى تجنب استعمال اللفظ الدخيل في اللغة والاجتهاد في اجتنابه ولو بالاستعاضة عنه بغريب اللغة المهمل الذي بطل استعماله.
 وكانت أبحاثه في اللغة والأدب مبتكرة طريفة، وله مقالات علمية نشرت في الدوريات العربية والأجنبية، وله دراسة قيمة نشرت في كتاب سنة (1341هـ= 1922م) بعنوان "رموز الاختصار العربية" ضمنه نحو 100 كلمة من الكلمات المستعملة في كتب مؤلفي العرب، في الفقه والحديث والفلسفة، وذكر أمام كل كلمة طريقة اختصارها، أي الحروف التي تؤخذ منها لتدل عليها، وكان يترجم كل كلمة إلى الفرنسية مع إضافات للشرح والتفصيل في بعض الكلمات.
 وقال ابن أبي شنب في مقدمة بحثه الطريف: إنه وقف في أثناء مطالعاته على كثير من هذه الاختصارات العربية فرأى أنه من المفيد نشرها، وإن كان لا يعلم إن كان أحد قد سبقه إلى جمعها على هذه الصورة أم لا. ومن نماذج هذه الاختصارات:
 "رح": ويعني رحمه الله.
 "رضه": ويعني رضي الله عنه.
 "المص": ويعني المصنف.
 "التس": ويعني التسلسل.
 "هـ": ويعني هذا الرمز كلمة انتهى.
ثقافتان.. جمع محمد بن أبي شنب إلى جانب ثقافته العربية الأصلية ثقافة الغرب، فقد نهل منها منذ الصغر، وتربى في المدارس التي كانت فرنسا تتولى إنشاءها وإعدادها بهدف تخريج أجيال مفرغة من الثقافة العربية والإسلامية، ولكن ابن أبي شنب تفلت منها ونجح في تحصين نفسه بثقافة عربية واسعة.
 وكان يعرف من اللغات اللاتينية والإنجليزية والأسبانية والألمانية والفارسية والتركية، بالإضافة إلى الفرنسية التي كان يتقنها ويخطب بها وكتب بعض بحوثه بها.
 شاهده العلامة محمد كرد علي في مؤتمر المستشرقين في أكسفورد وهو يلقي أحد بحوثه، فقال: "شهدته يخطب بالفرنسية في مؤتمر المستشرقين وهو في لباسه الوطني: عمامة صفراء ضخمة، وزنار عريض، وسراويل مسترسلة، ومعطف من صنع بلاده، فأخذت بسحر بيانه واتساعه في بحثه، وظننتني أستمع عالما من أكبر علماء فرنسا وأدبائها في روح عربي وثقافة إسلامية، أو عالما من علماء السلف جمع الله له بلاغة القلم وبلاغة اللسان ووفر له قسطا من العلم والبصيرة، وقد فطر على ذكاء وفضل غرام بالتحصيل، وقيض له أن يجمع بين ثقافتين ينبغ ويفصح في كل لغة بمعانيها".
حضور.. سافر محمد بن أبي شنب إلى أوروبا لحضور مؤتمرات المستشرقين وغيرهم، وأتاحت له هذه الزيارات أن يتصل بكبار العلماء في الغرب ومصر والشام، وارتبط بصداقات علمية مع بعض أعلام عصره وراسل كثيرا منهم، مثل الأستاذ أحمد تيمور باشا، وحسن حسني عبد الوهاب باشا، ومحمد كرد علي، ونشر كثيرا من بحوثه في مجلة المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق ، وكان المجمع قد اختاره عضوا مراسلا به.
 وكان العلامة محمد بن أبي شنب ينتدب في جميع الامتحانات العالية في شمال أفريقيا ويترأس لجنة من لجانها التي تتألف من كبار العلماء الفرنسيين، ويروي تلميذه محمد سعيد الزاهري أنه التقى به في لجنة الامتحان في تونس سنة (1341 هـ= 1922م) في الكلية الزيتونية مع العلماء الفرنسيين فوجده عالما جزائريا غير متجنس بالفرنسية، ورئيسا مشرفا على لجنة علمية فرنسية يرأس جلساتها بزيه الجزائري، وحين حضرت صلاة العصر أوقف الجلسة للاستراحة وقام فصلى.
تراث.. جمع ابن أبي شنب بين التأليف بالعربية والفرنسية، ونشر الكتب القديمة التي يراها ضرورية لأبناء وطنه في وثبته ونهضته.
 أما الكتب التي ألفها بالعربية فهي:
 - تحفة الأدب في ميزان أشعار العرب، ونشره بالجزائر سنة (1336هـ = 1908م).
 - تاريخ الرجال الذين رووا صحيح البخاري وبلغوه الجزائر.
 -معجم بأسماء ما نشر في المغرب الأقصى ونقدها.
 -فهرس خزانة الكتب المخطوطة بالجامع الكبير والجامع الصغير بالجزائر.
 ومن الكتب التي ألفها بالفرنسية:
 -مجموع أمثال العوام بأرض الجزائر والمغرب، وطبع في باريس في ثلاثة أجزاء.
 -الألفاظ التركية والفارسية الباقية في اللهجة الجزائرية.
 -   ما أخذه دانتي من الأصول الإسلامية في كتابه ديفينا كوميديا، أي في كتابه الكوميديا الإلهية، ويعد هذا الكتاب من أوائل الكتب التي التفتت إلى التأثير الإسلامي في هذا العمل الإبداعي الكبير.
 أما الكتب التي قام بنشرها وتحقيقها، فمنها:
 - البستان في علماء تلمسان لابن مريم، ونشر بالجزائر سنة 1908م.
 - عنوان الدراية في علماء بجاية، ونشر بالجزائر سنة 1910م.
 - طبقات علماء أفريقية لأبي ذر الخشني مع ترجمة فرنسية.
 - الذخيرة السنية في تاريخ الدول المرينية، ونشر بالجزائر سنة 1921م.
وفاة.. كان محمد بن أبي شنب صورة الأديب والعالم المسلم الذي عرف كيف يطلع على الأساليب الأوروبية في العمل دون أن يفقد شيئا من صفاته وعاداته، وأورثته سعة علمه زهدا وتواضعا ورغبة في تلبية كل طالب علم قصده في مسألة أو قضية.
 ولم ينقطع ابن أبي شنب عن الدراسة والتحقيق وإلقاء المحاضرات في قاعات الدرس حتى لقي ربه في (شعبان 1347 هـ=1929م)، ودفن في مقبرة سيدي عبد الرحمن الثعالبي بالجزائر.
 					                     هوامش ومصادر:

[LIST][*]أنور الجندي – الفكر والثقافة المعاصرة في شمال أفريقيا – الدار القومية للطباعة والنشر – القاهرة – 1385 هـ= 1965.[*]زكي محمد مجاهد – الأعلام الشرقية في المائة الرابعة عشرة الهجرية – دار الغرب – بيروت – 1994م.[*]محمد كرد علي – المعاصرون – دار صادر – بيروت – 1413هـ= 1993م.[*]خير الدين الزركلي – الأعلام – دار العلم للملايين ـ بيروت – 1986م.[*]يوسف إليان سركيس – معجم المطبوعات العربية والمعربة – مكتبة الثقافة الدينية ـ القاهرة ـ بدون تاريخ.[*]محمد السعيد الزاهري – محمد بن أبي شنب – مجلة المقتطف – نوفمبر 1929م.[/LIST]

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيك  

وهذا  رابط  حول  نفس  الموضوع 

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=11218

----------


## التقرتي

لما كان لهذه الأمة مكانة علية ومنزلة رفيعة قيض الله لها رجالاً نقاداً حفاظاً فقهاء ورعين متيقظين حفظوا تراث الأمة من التلوث بضلال المضلين وتولوا حمايتها من أهل البدع والأهواء والزندقة، فكان العالم الدكتور محمد بن أبي شنب الذي أبى إلا أن يتصدى للهدامين العابثين أعداء الأمة العربية والإسلامية في حاضرها ومستقبلها. فمن هو هذا العالم الجليل؟
نسبه: هو محمد بن العربي أبي شنب([2]) ولد عام 1869م في مدينة المدية بناحية (تاكبو عين الذهب) والمدية بلدة مشهورة من أعمال الجزائر تبعد عن العاصمة حوالي 88 كلم وتعلو عن سطح البحر نحو 920 متراً وكان والده من أهل اليسار وأعيان الزارعين مشغلاً بأراضيه وأملاكه الخاصة.
وكان جده لأبيه من رجال الجندية أيام الدولة العثمانية بالجزائر ثم تقاعد في أواخر حياته إلى أن توفي يوم هجوم الأمير عبد القادر على المدية حوالي سنة 1840م ودفن بعيداً عن بلده على ضفة نهر الشلف وترك ولده العربي غلاماً قد ناهز 14 سنة. وإن من المعروف عن تاريخ أجداده أنه كان منهم بعض القواد بالجيش المصري، وهم يعودون في المنشأ والجنس لأتراك بلدة بروسة من إيالة الأناضول وقد اشتهروا فيها بالشرف العظيم والمجد المؤثل، ولولا نكبة الحريق التي أنتجتها حروب الأمير عبد القادر في وجه الاستعمار بضواحي المدية لأتانا عن تاريخ هذه الأسرة وعن غيرها من الأسر بالمدية شيء كثير.
ويرجع تاريخ انتقال هذه الأسرة للجزائر إلى أوائل القرن الثامن عشر عندما كان على رأس هذه العائلة آنذاك جده محمد المذكور وكانت أمه من عائلة شريفة المنصب عالية الكعب ابنة باش تازي أحمد طبيجي قائد عرش بلدة (ريغة) ما بين (المدية) و(مليانة) وقد تولى هذا الأخير القيادة أيام قيام دولة الأتراك على البر الجزائري إلى أن ظهر الأمير عبد القادر فالتحق بحاشيته ومكث (ببلاطة) إلى أن مات رحمه الله.
نشأته وعلمه: نشأ محمد بن أبي شنب في حجر والديه موقراً مقدماً على إخوانه وأقرانه معتنى به من قبل أهله وذويه وذلك لما كان من الكياسة والاستقامة في الرأي وقد روي أنه لم يعلم أو يتذكر أحد أنه أغضب أهله يوماً قط ولما بلغ سن التميز ألحقه والده مع شقيقه أحمد بالمكتب القرآني فأخذ القرآن عن شيخه أحمد بأرماق ثم اشتغل بعد ذلك بالدرس وتعلم اللغة الفرنسية بالمكتب الابتدائي بالمدية إلى أن حصل على شهادته فارتقى منه إلى (الكوليج) college المدرسة الثانوية فقرأ بما شاء الله أن يقرأ حتى تشبع بالمعلومات فتخرج فيها متحصلاً مبادئ حسنة من علم الجغرافية والتاريخ واللغة والحكمة والحساب والطبيعيات وغيرها وبمدارسة هذه العلوم تربت في نفسه ملكة الذوق العلمي فاشتاقت روحه إلى الاستزادة من العلم والتمكن منه.
رحلته في طلب العلم: سافر الشيخ منفرداً بنفسه من (المدية) إلى العاصمة وذلك في عام 1886م فالتحق وسلك في مسلك طلبة المدرسة العادية (Lècole normale) ثم مدرسة المعلمين بأبي زريعة من أرباض الجزائر ثم عمل على المطالعة وكان لا يتخلف عن الدروس مع ما رافق ذلك من حسن السيرة وسلامة القلب إلى أن أتقن كل ما درسه في سائر الأقسام وطبقاتها، فتخرج أستاذاً في اللغة الفرنسية مجازاً بإجازاتها في المعلومات العامة، وأوجب برنامج الدراسة آنذاك على الطالب المتخرج من إتقان واحدة من الصناعات الاختيارية فاختار العلامة تعلم صناعة النجارة.
كان بارعاً في الرسم والتصوير وعلى الخصوص في رسم الآلات والأدوات الصناعية، ولقد قضى مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين في تلك المدرسة فقط حيث تخرج في شهر تموز (juilliet) سنة 1888م وكان قد بلغ من العمر فقط 19 عاماً.
اجتهاده ومناصبه: عين معلماً بالمكتب الرسمي في قرية سيدي علي قرب المدية تعرف باسم وامري وجندل فدرس وعلم فيها أربع سنين إلى سنة 1892م ثم عينته الدولة بمكتب الشيخ إبراهيم فاتح الرسمي بالجزائر فانتقل إليه وسكن فيه وهو مع معاناته لأتعاب لتعليم لم يأل جهداً في جمع المعارف وتحصيلها حيث التحق بالمدرسة العليا (iycèe) لتعلم اللغة الإيطالية ودرس علوم البلاغة والمنطق والتوحيد وعلم الكلام على يد الأستاذ الشيخ عبد الحليم بن سمانة وكثيراً ما كان يرجع هو إليه فيها ويقول الشيخ عبد الحليم: ما علمت في حياتي كلها أحد يرجع إلى تلميذه غيري وإني لمعترف له بالفضل والنبوغ.
وباجتهاده وكده تمكن العلامة من حفظ اللغة العربية وآدابها ودقائقها العلمية الأصولية وأخذها أخذا محكماً وله اليد العليا في أخبار العرب وشعرائهم وتراجم رجالهم وأنسابهم ومعرفة طبقاتهم.
وعندما آنس من نفسه الكفاءة التامة تقدم للامتحان بالجامعة الجزائرية الفرنسية فأحرز شهادة في اللغةUGM أيdipiôme darabe وذلك يوم 19 حزيران 1894 وفي هذه السنة نفسها ناب عن الشيخ أبي القاسم سديرة في دروسه العربية بالجامعة فمكث في هذه النيابة عاماً كاملاً مع المباشرة بمكتب الشيخ إبراهيم الفاتح وفي سنة 1896م دخل سلك طلبة البكالوريا فحصل على شهادتها الأولى واقبل على القسم الثاني فشرع في تحضير دروس الفلسفة والمنطق، ولما تهيأ لدخول الامتحان النهائي أصابه الجدري فتخلف عن حضوره وقعد به المرض عن غرضه السامي، ولما شفي ولى وجهه نحو دروس اللغة الإسبانية والألمانية واللاتينية فبرز فيها ولازم أستاذه فأخذ عنه الفارسية ولغة أجداده وأسلافه التركية وتعرف أيضاً على حبر يهودي أخذ عنه العبرانية وبفضل اجتهاده في تحصيل هذه اللغات صار يتقنها مع موافقة اللهجة وحسن التأدية حتى كان الكثير ممن لا يعرفونه يعتقد عندما يسمعه يتكلم بإحدى هذه اللغات أنه من صميم أبنائها وأما اللغة الإنكليزية فكان له رأي فيها وذلك لباعث نفسي وعامل روحي ناتج عن عاطفة له هناك.
وفي 8 أيار 1898م عينته الأكاديمية أستاذاً بالمدرسة الكتابية في مدينة قسنطينة خلفا عن شيخها الأستاذ عبد القادر المجاري عندما انتقل إلى المدرسة الثعالبية بالجزائر، فدرس بها النحو والصرف وعلوم الأدب والفقه وبقي قائماً بكل ما أنيط به من مسؤوليات إلى يوم 19 جانفي 1901م حيث عين مدرسا بالمدرسة الثعالبية بالعاصمة في مقام الشيخ عبد الرزاق الأشرف حيث درس بها اللغة والنحو والصرف والمنطق والعروض والبيان وغيرها.
وبعد عامين حنت نفسه لمن يشاركها الحياة ويقاسمها الآلام واللذات واطمأن للزواج فتزوج بكريمة الشيخ قدور بن محمود بن مصطفى الإمام الثاني بالجامع الكبير ويعرفون بآل الكاتب وكان زفاف الأستاذ يوم 15 نوفمبر 1903م ثم بعد أن جاوز 4 سنين رزقه الله بخمسة أولاد ذكور وأربع إناث بكرهم الأستاذ المرحوم سعد الدين وإنه لغرس طيب من غرس والده وسهم صائب من كنانته كان قد اشتغل مدرساً بالمدرسة الثانوية (college) بالمدية ثم عميداً لكلية الآداب الجزائرية.
ثم في يوم 7 ديسمبر الذي هو الشهر الأول لزواجه أضيفت للشيخ ابن أبي شنب دروس أخرى يلقيها بالجامعة في علم العروض وترجمة المراسيم الشرعية والبحث في اللهجة المحكية (الدارجة) والمقارنة والتنظير بينها وبين الفصحى هذا علاوة على ما كان يلقيه من الدروس بالثعالبية، فاجتهد الشيخ في أدائه لواجبه بالمدرستين معاً ولكن في حوالي سنة 1908م أسندت إليه دراسة صحيح الإمام البخاري ورواية "الحضور" بجامع سفير بالعاصمة وفي السنة نفسها ارتقى إلى رتبة محاضر: (mâtre de confèreces) بالجامعة فعمر في هذه الرتبة وقام بها على افضل وجه حتى طار صيته في الآفاق وشهدت بفضله الأعلام وتقاطرت عليه المكتبات وكبار العلماء والرؤساء ومشاهير الكتاب والأدباء وهم في كتاباتهم ما بين شاكر ومادح ومعجب ومسترشد ولقد استعان به الكثير من عشاق العلم والتأليف.
وكان من أشهر مراسليه العلامة أحمد تيمور باشا من مصر وأعضاء المجتمع العلمي العرب بدمشق ومنهم الرئيس محمد كرد علي([3]) وعلامة تونس حسن حسني عبد الوهاب وعلماء مستشرقون منهم: كويدرة m.godera وميقول اسين بلاسيوس .Miguel asin palacios والمستشرق أفينوقريفي m.agriffth وكراتشوفسكي m.kratchowski من علماء أوروبا والغرب الأقصى وغيرهم.
وفي سنة 1920م انتخبه المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق عضواً به وكتب في المجلة العلمية بحوثه اللغوية والتاريخية والأدبية، وفي العام نفسه تقدم لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه بتأليف كتابين جليلين في موضوعيهما:
الأول: دراسة لغوية عن الشاعر العباسي أبو دلامة 
والثاني: دراسة بحث فيها عن الألفاظ التركية والفارسية المستعملة في لغة أهل الجزائر.
فنال درجة الدكتوراه في الآداب بدرجة ممتازة وكان مبرزاً في علوم اللغة والآداب لكثرة ما قرأ ودرس من هذه العلوم، وقد منحته في العام نفسه الحكومة الفرنسية وسام جوقة الشرف (chevalier). 
وفي سنة 1924 عين أستاذاً رسمياً في كلية الآداب الكبرى بالعاصمة عوضاً عن كولان m.colin وترك المدرسة الثعالبية بعدما قضى فيها معلماً ومرشداً ناصحاً مدة 23 سنة.
وقد اختلفت طريقته في التدريس فكن يغلب عليها التشويق في اللغة العربيّه فيستعذبونها في نفوسهم ولا يفرغون من الدرس إلا ونفوسهم متأثرة ومملوءة بالإعجاب بكنوز العرب وأمجادهم المختلفة، واصبح الذي يسخط على العرب ولغتهم من أعجب الناس بهم وأشد دفاعاً عن هذه اللغة العزيزة. وفي العام نفسه انتخبه المجمع العلمي الاستعماري بباريس عضوا عاملاً به acadèmie science colonial paris فأصبح محسوداً عند الآخرين فناصبه بعضهم العداء وحملوا في قلوبهم حقداً كبيراً عليه، ولكن هذا كله لم يؤثر في عطاء العلامة واشتغاله وكان لا يهزه مدح مادح ولا قدح قادح، ومع جده وتفانيه في عمله فقد تم انتخابه من قبل مجلس إدارة الجمعية التاريخية الفرنسية كاتباً عاماً بها.
انتدابه للمؤتمرات العلمية: أوفدته الحكومة رئيساً للجنة امتحانات البكالوريا التي أقيمت بتونس وانتدب لتمثيل الحكومة في مؤتمر المباحث العليا المغربية الذي عقد بالرباط أفريل 1928م فذهب بصحبة عميد كلية الآداب آنذاك الأستاذ م. مارتينو m.martino فالتقى هناك عدداً من علماء أهل المغرب والوافدين إليها أمثال: الوزير محمد المقري والسيد أحمد الرهوني وزير عدلية المنطقة الإسبانية والسيد محمد الحجوي نائب وزير العلوم والمعارف والسيد ح. عبد الوهاب نائب المملكة التونسية والشيخ عبد الحي الكتاني وطائفة من المتشرقين منهم: ليفي بروفانصال m.levy-provencal وغيرهم الكثير، قدم في هذا المؤتمر بحثاً ظريفاً كتبه بالفرنسية عن العلامة ابن القنفد القسنطيني وكتابه: "الفارسية في مبادئ الدولة الحفصية" فازدادوا بالشيخ إعجاباً كما دعي لإلقاء محاضرة ثانية باللغة العربية فكانت تحت عنوان: "رأي غريب في القرآن منسوب للجاحظ".
ثم مثل الحكومة في المؤتمر السابع عشر اللمستشرقين في مدينة أكسفورد oxford فالتقى عدداً من أساتذة السوربون lasorbonne وكان من جملة من لقيه هناك الأستاذ ماسي m.massè وقودفروا دونبين m.goedefroy dmombynes وغيرهم أمثال: محمد كرد علي مندوب الدولة السورية ورئيس المجمع العلمي العربي بدمشق والدكتور طه حسين مندوب الدولة المصرية والمستشرق مارقوليوث margoline و نالينيو nallino ليقدم بحثاً رائعاً وممتعاً في الأدب الأندلسي وتاريخه وجعل محور كلامه يدور حول شخصية وحياة وشعر أبي جعفر أحمد بن كاتبة الأندلسي.
مرضه ووفاته: عكف الشيخ في آخر حياته على دراسة شعر أبي العلاء المعري وتحليل أفكاره مع المقارنة بينه وبين مزاحميه من شعراء العرب والفرس والفرنجة مثل: دانته الياري dante alighieri الشاعر الإيطالي([4]) والإنجليزي جون ميلتون Milton ([5]) إلى أن أصيب بمرض أعيا الأطباء علاجه فأشاروا عله الدخول إلى مستشفى مصطفى باشا بالعاصمة ولكن لم يغن عنه شيئاً فلازمه المرض مدة شهر كامل ووافاه الأجل يوم الثلاثاء 5 فيفري 1929م ودفن في الغد الموافق 27 شعبان 1347هـ عن عمر يناهز الستين وكان يوم جنازته يوماً مشهوداً حضر فيه رئيس الجامعة العام ونائبه ومدير أمور الوطنين ونائب الوالي العام وأساتذة الكليات الأربع بملابسهم الرسمية وباقي مدرسي المدارس وعميد كلية الآداب وأعلام البلد وأعيانه.
أثاره ومؤلفاته: بحث العلامة محمد بن أبي شنب كثيراً في غوامض وعويصات المسائل وصنف وأنتج جراء ذلك ما يزيد على 50 كتاباً في سائر العلوم المتداولة عند العرب والإفرنج والعادات والتقاليد وقد أحيا بعض التآليف بالنشر والتحقيق وبعضها بالتنقيح والتصحيح أو بالشرح والتعليق عليا. منها:
1. تحفة الأدب في ميزان أشعار العرب 1906 و 1928
2. شرح لمثلثات قطرب 1906.
3. أبو دلامة وشعره وهو أطروحته لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه التي حصل عليها سنة 1924م
4. الأمثال العامية الدارجة في الجزائر وتونس والمغرب 3 أجزاء 1907.
5. الألفاظ الطليانية الدخيلة في لغة عامة الجزائر (لا زال مخطوطاً)
6. فهرست الكتب المخطوطة في خزانة الجامع الأعظم بالجزائر 1909.
7. معجم بأسماء ما نشر في المغرب الأقصى (فاس) من الكتب ونقدها 1922.
8. خرائد العقود في فرائد القيود 1909.
وغيرها من الكتب والمؤلفات وقد حقق وصحح العديد من كتب التراث العربي منها:
1. البتسان في ذكر الأولياء والعلماء بتلمسان لابن مريم التلمساني عام 1908 ([6])
2. عنوان الدراية فيمن عرف من علماء المائة السابعة في بجاية للغبريني 1910 ([7]) 
3. الذخيرة السنية في تاريخ الدولة المرينية 1920 
4. الفارسية في مبادئ الدولة الحفصية 
5. وصايا الملوك وأبناء الملوك من أولاد الملك قحطان بن هود النبي r مع تعليقات عليه.
6. شرح ديوان عروة بن الورد لابن السكيت 1926
7. طبقات علماء أفريقية لأبي ذر الخشني([8]) مع ترجمة فرنسية 1915 ([9]) 
8. وكان من جملة ما قام به من الأعمال في هذا الحقل أيضاً أنه ترجم إلى الفرنسية رسالة للإمام الغزالي في رياضة الأولاد وتربيتهم نشرت بالمجلة الإفريقية larevue africaine سنة 1901م.
أدبه وشعره: كان الشيخ رحمه الله من النوابغ في الشعر لكنه سلك فيه مسلك العلماء وقد خاض في معظم فنونه ونكته ما عدا الهجاء فلم يهج أحداً، ومن ذلك قصيدة طويلة يستنهض بها أمته وبني جلدته للأخذ بيد العلم ورفض التخاذل:
أفيقوا بني عمي برُقْي المشارف
وجدوا وكدوا في اكتساب المعارف 
فقد ذهب الأعلام والعلم بينكم 
ولم يبق إلا كل غمر وخالف 
خلت أربع العرفان واستوطن البلى 
وغف غراب الجهل حقاً بشارف 
فيا وحشتا من طالب ومدرس 
ومنشد أشعار وراوي اللطائف 
وقال يمدح بلده ومسقط رأسه "المدية":
للمدية فضل على كل بلدة 
بصحة جو واعتدال هواء 
وما هي إلا جنة قد تزخرفت 
بفاكهة طابت وأعذب ماء 
وقال مبتهلاً إلى الله عز وجل:
دعوت جليلاً عظيماً قديراً 
سميعا عليما حليما خبيرا 
وحيداً وليس كمثله شيء
رحيما وللمذنبين غفورا 
ببابك ربي وقفت ذليلا
فكن لي إلهي معينا نصيرا 
تراني وحيدا فريدا غريبا 
ترى السقم أضوى عظامي كثيرا 
ما قيل فيه: شاهده العلامة محمد كرد علي في مؤتمر المستشرقين في أكسفورد وهو يلقي أحد بحوثه فقال: شهدته يخطب بالفرنسية في مؤتمر المستشرقين وهو في لباسه الوطني: عمامة صفراء ضخمة وزنار عريض وسراويل مسترسلة ومعطف من صنع بلاده فأخذت بسحر بيانه واتساعه في بحثه وظننتني أستمع عالماً من أكبر علماء فرنسا وأدبائها في روح عربي وثقافة إسلامية أو عالماً من علماء السلف جمع الله له بلاغة القلم وبلاغة اللسان ووفر له قسطاً من العلم والبصيرة وقد فطر على ذكاء وفضل غرام بالتحصيل وقيض له أن يجمع بين ثقافتين ينبغ ويفصح في كل لغة بمعانيها.
قال عنه الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس: لما عرفناه فقدناه
أما الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي فقد قال عن محمد بن أبي شنب: فقدنا بفقده ركنا من أركان العلم الصحيح وعلما في أعلام التاريخ الصحيح.
أما أستاذه الشيخ عبد الحليم بن سمانة فقال عنه: ما علمت في حياتي كلها معلماً يرجع إلى تلميذه غيري وإني أعترف له بالفضل والنبوغ.
أما الأستاذ مارتينو([10]) فقد قال: إذا كان ابن أبي شنب قليل النظير في الجزائر فهو عديم المثال في فرنسا.
أما المستشرق الفرنسي ألفريد فقال: كان ابن أبي شنب مخلصاً لدينه ومتمسكاً بلباسه التقليدي ولكي لا يتنكر لتقاليده الإسلامية لم ير من واجبه أخذ الجنسية الفرنسية مما يجبره على التخلي على الشرائع الإسلامية وعن منزلته الشخصية([11]). 
وفي تأبينه قال مدير كلية الآداب في جامعة الجزائر: إن المنهج الذي نهجه ابن أبي شنب يدل دلالة واضحة على مقدار ما يستطيع أن يعمله العقل والعمل في الارتفاع من أصغر المناصب إلى أعظمها وإني أود أن يوقر هذا المنهج شباب هذه البلاد وشباب فرنسا نفسها([12]). 
ويصف لنا الشاعر محمد السعيد الزاهري([13]) حادثة تعرفه على الشيخ ابن أبي شنب بقوله: كانت أول معرفتي بالشيخ أني كنت سنة 1922م وأنا يؤمئذ لا أزال أطلب العلم في الكية الزيتونية وجاءتها لجنة في تلك السنة من العلماء الفرنسيين لامتحان طلبة الباكلوريا في تونس.
وكانت هذه اللجنة تحت إشراف الدكتور أبي شنب فاستغرب الناس في تونس أيكون عالم جزائري غير متجنس بالجنسية الفرنسية رئيساً مشرفاً على لجنة علمية فرنسية يرأس جلساتها بملابسه وبزيه الجزائري وتعالم الناس الخبر فسمعته أنا وفرحت به وداخلني يومئذ شيء من النخوة والكبرياء وجمعت نفرا من إخواني الطلبة الجزائريين وذهبنا نزوره سألته: كيف تصنع إذا أدركت الصلاة وأنت في جلسة رسمية؟ 
فقال: أوقف الجلسة للاستراحة فيستريح زملاؤه بخطوات يمشونها ودخائن يشعلوها وأستريح بأداء المكتوبة.
المصادر:
1ـ إرشاد الأديب لمعرفة الأديب أو معجم الأدباء لياقوت الحموي دار الكتب العلمية بيروت 1991م.
2ـ الأعلام لخير الدين الزركلي دار العلم للملايين الطبعة الثانية عشرة 1997م.
3ـ تذكرة الحفاظ للذهبي دار الكتب العلمية نسخة مصورة د.ت.
4ـ الديباج المذهب في معرفة أعيان العلماء المذهب لابن فرحون المالكي تحقيق مأمون الجنان منشورات دار الكتب العلمية بيروت الطبعة الأولى 1996م.
5ـ سلسلة في الأدب الجزائري الحديث لصالح الخرافي منشورات المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب الطبعة الأولى 1986م.
6ـ كتاب المعاصرون لمحمد كرد علي علق عليه وأشرف على طبعه محمد المصري مجمع اللغة العربية دمشق 1980م.
7ـ كتاب محمد بن أبي شنب وأثاره للشيخ عبد الرحمن الجيلالي طبع المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب الجزائر 1983م.
8ـ معجم المطبوعات العربية والمعربة ليوسف إليان سركيس طبعة مصر 1926م.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
([1]) كاتب سوري. 
([2]) انظر ترجمته في الأعلام 6/ 266 وفي كتاب محمد بن أبي شنب وأثاره للشيخ عبد الرحمن الجيلالي طبع المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب ـ الجزائر 1983م. 
([3]) انظر المعاصرون لمحمد كرد علي صفحة 341. 
([4]) من أعظم شعراء إيطاليا 1265 ـ 1321 ومن رجالات الأدب العالمي سطر اسمه بملحميته الشعرية المسماة الكوميديا الإلهية حيث وصف فيها طبقات الجحيم والمطهر والفردوس في سفرة وهمية قام بها بقيادة فرجيليوس وحبيبته بياتريس. 
([5]) من مشاهير شعراء الإنكليز 1608 ـ 1674 فقد نظره فأملى على زوجته وابنتيه ملحمته المسماة الفردوس المفقود. 
([6]) هو محمد بن محمد الشريف المليتي المدبوني أبو عبد الله الملقب بابن مريم التلمساني انظر معجم سركيس صفحة 236 
([7]) انظر الأعلام 1/90 ومعجم سركيس صفحة 1407 والغبريني هو أحمد بن أحمد أبو العباس الغبريني من قبائل البربر في المغرب مؤرخ مولده في بجاية 644هـ وتولى قضاءها ومات فيها شهيداً 704هـ انظر الديباج المذهب رقم الترجمة 135 بتحقيقنا والأعلام 1/ 90.
([8]) هو محمد بن الحارث بن أسد الخشني القيرواني ثم الأندلسي أبو عبد الله مؤرخ من الفقهاء الحفاظ من كتبه: القضاة بقرطبة أخبار الفقهاء والمحدثين تاريخ علماء الأندلس تاريخ الإفريقيين وطبقات فقهاء المالكية توفي نحو 366هـ انظر إرشاد الأريب 6/ 472 وتذكرة الحفاظ 3/ 196 الأعلام 6/ 75. 
([9]) انظر معجم سركيس صفحة 1626.
([10]) مارتينو مدير كلية الآداب في جامعة الجزائر انظر المعاصرون لمحمد كرد علي صفحة 342. 
([11]) انظر الموسوعة الجزائرية/ الإنترنت.
([12]) انظر المعاصرون لمحمد كرد علي صفحة 341. 
([13]) هو محمد السعيد الزاهري من مواليد 1899 بليانة بسكرة في الجزائر درس في قسنطينة وتتلمذ على يد الإمام عبد الحميد بن باديس انتقل إلى تونس واصدر عدة جرائد وهي: الجزائر والبرق والوفاق وأسس المدرسة الإصلاحية وكان من علماء الجزائر المهمين من مؤلفاته: حاضر تلمسان بين النخيل والرمال شؤون وشجون وغيرها توفي سنة 1956 انظر صالح الخرفي سلسلة في الأدب الجزائري الحديث المؤسسة الوطنية للكتاب الطبعة الأولى صفحة 109. 


منقول من مجلة التراث العربي

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

فعلا يستحق أبو شنب كل التقدير والإحترام
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

للفائدة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=81202

----------


## أبوالوليد اليعقوبي

_بوركت_

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

تعرف على بعض محدثي الجزائر 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


لقد اهتم محدثي الجزائر بكتب السنة كثيرا فمنهم من سافر البلدان لكي يدرس ويستفيدوا ومنهم من عكف على نشر هذه الكتب الا وهى كتب السنة فى بلادهم الجزائر ومن الكتب التى اعطوها الكثير واهتموا بها صحيح الامام البخاري رحمة الله تعالى

هنا نبين كيف وصل صحيح البخاري الى الجزائرعن ابي اسحاق المستملي انه قال عن ابي عبد الله الفربري انه كان يقول روي الجامع الصحيح عن ابي عبد الله البخاري تسعون الف رجل ما بقى منهم غيري .

وقد اشتهر صحيح البخاري بروايات أربعة رئيسية فى الجزائر والمغرب العربي الا ان الرواية الاكثر انتشارا هى رواية الفريري. 

وقد وصلت هذه الأخيرة إلى الجزائر من طرق أهمها



عن طريق أبي بكر يحي بن عبد الله بن محمد بن يحي القرشي الجمحي الوهراني الذي يروي الصحيح عن الفقيه أبي محمد عبد الله بن إبراهيم الأصيلي عن المروزي عن الفربري عن الإمام البخاري.


ًًٍٍٍََُِِ


عن طريق مروان بن علي البوني (المتوفى سنة 439 هـ) عن القابسي (علي بن محمد بن خلف المتوفى سنة 403 هـ) عن المروزي عن الفربري عن الإمام البخاري.



عن طريق أبي جعفر أحمد بن نصر الداودي المتوفى سنة 402 هـ (أول من شرح صحيح البخاري).


ثم اخد عنهم طلبة العلم وانتشر فى الجزائر والان نبدا التعرف على بعض المحدثين الجزائريين الذين خدموا صحيح البخاري


الشيخ احمد بن نصر الداودي التلمساني المالكي 
من أئمة الحديث الشريف وحفظته كنيته ابو جعفر، وأحد فقهاء المالكية المشهورين قيل اصله من مدينة بسكرة لكنه عاش فى مدينة تلمسان الى ان توفي فيهاعام 402 من الهجرة كان فقهياومحدثا والف كتابه النصيح فى تلمسان الذى شرح فيه صحيح البخاري فكان هو اول من شرح صحيح البخاري كما ذكر ذلك الجيلاني، وله كتاب النامي فى شرح الموطأ للامام مالك وهو موجود فى مكتبة القرويين بفاس وهذان الكتابان اعتمد عيهما اكثر شراح الحديث،وقد نقلوا كثيرا عنه وعن شرحه لصحيح البخاري ها هو ابو حجر العسقلاني قد اورد له فى فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري اربع مائه ونيف بين استشهاد ونقلا للفوائد. 

مؤلفاته 
الفواكه الدواني على رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني وله ايضا كتاب الاصول وكتاب الاموال وهو فتاوي وأحكام في الأمور العارضة. 

________________________



الشيخ المحدث مروان بن على الاسدي القطان البوني
كنيته ابو عبد الملك اصله من عنابة توفي سنة 440 من الهجرة وقد لازم الشيخ ابو جعفر الداودي 


مؤلفاته 

وله كتاب شرح موطأ الامام مالك وقال ابن حجر رحمة الله كتاب شرح الموطأ وكتاب شرح البخاري كلاهما لابي عبد الملك البوني

_______________________





الشيخ ابراهيم بن يوسف بن ابراهيم بن عبد الله بن باديس الوهراني الحمزي

المعروف بابن قرقول وكنيته ابو اسحاق ولد سنة 505 من الهجرة وتوفى سنة 569 من الهجرة ولد بالاندلس وحفظ القران وبرع فى العلوم الاخرى واللغة العربية وتوفى فى فاس ويذكر الامام الذهبي ان اول شيوخه هو جده لامة ابو القاسم بن ورد وسمع منه الحديث وروى عنه كما سمع من ابي الحسن بن نافع وروى عنه وابن العباس الزاهد وغيرهم، اشتهر بحب رحلاته فى طلب العلم والحديث الشريف و اشتهر بحسن الخط وجودته 


مؤلفاته

له كتاب مطلع الانوار على صحاح الاثار وقد جمع بين ضبط الالفاظ واختلاف الروايات والمعنى وخاصة فى صحيح البخاري توجد نسخة منه فى جامعة القرويين بفاس.ها هو النووي يستشهد بقول ابن قرقول فى شرحه لكلمة امين .وصفه الامام الذهبي فى سير اعلام النبلاء انه الامام العلامة المحدث الحافظ انتهى كلامه.



_____________________





الشيخ عبد الحق بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن حسين بن سعيد بن إبراهيم الأزدي الإشبيلي 


وكنيته أبو محمد ولد سنة 510 من الهجرة وتوفى سنة 581 من الهجرة له كتاب الاحكام الكبري والوسطى والصغرى،والجمع بين الصحيحين جمعه من البخاري ومسلم وقد التزم بالفاظ الاصلين ولم يغير



مؤلفاته 

وله مجلد اخر جمع بين الكتب اهل السنة الستة وربما يكون ما اشار اليه ابن فرحون وسماه المرشد قال انه يتضمن صحيح مسلم كله وزاد عليه صحيح البخاري واضاف الصحاح والحسن من كتب السنة الاخرى،وله مجلد اسمه مختصر صحيح البخاري وله كتاب المنهاج فى رجال صحيح مسلم.


_______________________




الحافظ شمس الدين محمد بن احمد بن ابي بكر محمد مرزوق التلمساني


ولد سنة 710 من الهجرة وتوفى سنة 781 من الهجرة ولد بتلمسان واخد العلم من مشايخها وكان من ابرز شخصيلت الجزائر فى القرن الثامن الهجري زار بيت الله الحرام حاجا واخد من شيوخها العلم ورحل فى بلاد كثيرة لطلب العلم 



مؤلفاته 

ومن كتبه شرح صحيح البخاري وشرح عمدة الاحكام وكان يلقب بالجد والخطيب والرئيس.


__________________________




الشيخ محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن بكر بن محمد بن مرزوق بن عبد الله العجيسي،


المعروف بابن مرزوق الحفيد التلمساني كنيته أبو عبد الله ولد سنة 766 من الهجرة وقد حج فى عام من الاعوام واخد عن ابن حجر قطعه من البخاري وابن حجر اخد عنه 


مؤلفاته 

من كتبه جزان من شرح البخاري موجودا بمكتبة الجامع الجديد بالجزائر وهما بخط المؤلف وله كتاب انوار الدراري فى مكررات البخاري.



______________________





العلامة شرف الدين يحي بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن صالح بن علي بن عمر بن عقيل الزرماني العجيسي 


ولد سنة 777 من الهجرة وتوفي سنة 862 من الهجرةوقد تناول جميع العلوم التفسير والفقة والحديث ولقد تنقل كثير الى ان استقر فى مصر وشرح الالفية وشرع فى شرح صحيح البخاري وقال السخاوي لقد اجتمعت به وسمعت منه الفوائد.



_______________________






الشيخ العالم محمد بن الحسن بن مخلوف الراشدي،

المكنى بابي عبد الله و المعروف بأبركان(تعني الاسود) وهو تلمساني ولد وتعلم بها ومن مؤلفاته الزند الواري فى ضبط رجال البخاري والضبط المبهم فى ضبط رجال مسلم توفي سنة 868 من الهجرة.


___________________




الشيخ العالم يحي بن أحمد بن عبد السلام بن رحمون بن شرف الدين أبو زكريا


الفقية الاصولي وهو ايضا من اهل تلمسان رحل الى تونس ومصر ودرس بالازهر وله مختصر البخاري ، شرح الرسالة فى الفقة توفي سنة 888من الهجرة.




________________________


الفقيه العالم محمد بن قاسم بن عبد الله الأنصاري الرصاع 


والمكنى أبو عبد الله،وهو ايضا من اهل تلمسان ولكنه استقر فى نهاية المطاف بتونس 


مؤلفاته

التقريب والتسهيل والتصحيح لرواية الجامع الصحيح ، مذكرة المحبين فى شرح سيد المرسلين والهداية الكافية واعراب كلمة الشهادة توفى سنة894من الهجرة.



_____________________





العالم الصالح الزاهد محمد بن يوسف بن عمر بن شعيب السنوسي
كنيته أبو يعقوب التلمساني،ولد سنة 830 من الهجرة وتوفى سنة 895 من الهجرة 


مؤلفاته 

شرح البخاري ولم يتمه وشرح مشكلات البخاري مختصر الزركشي على البخاري وشرع فى تفسير القران ولم يتمه.



________________________



احمد بن محمد بن احمد المقرى القرشى التلمساني 


المكنى بأبى العباس والملقب بشهاب الدين ولد سنة986 من الهجرة توفي سنة 1041 من الهجرة وهو صاحب الموسوعة الأدبية "نفح الطيب" المشهورة و ترك عدة تآليف في علم الحديث و السنة النبوية و كان مشهورا برواية الحديث الذي أخذه عن علماء المغرب و المشرق و مما أخذه عن عمه سعيد المقري بتلمسان سنده في الكتب الستة إلى القاضي عياض وقد درس صحيح البخاري فى الازهر وزار المدينة المنورة مرات عديدة و املى صحيح بخاري عند الروضة الشريفة وذهب الى دمشق واملى صحيح بخاري فى الجامع الاموي، وله شعر حسن ومزدوجات رقيقة، ذكر بعض الباحثين أن للمقري أيضا (فهرسة) بأسانيده لصحيح البخاري ،توفى فى الشام مسموما.



______________________





العالم المحدث أبو العباس أحمد بن قاسم بن محمد بن ساسي البوني،


ولد فى عنابة1060 من الهجرة وتوفي سنة1129 من الهجرة 


مؤلفاته 

وله كتب كثيرة منها فتح الباري بشرح غريب البخاري وشرح نظم نخبة الفكر لابن حجر فى مصطلح الحديث.



_____________________



الشيخ الفاضل أبو الحسن علي الونيسي،

ولد سنة 1235 من الهجرة وتوفي سنة 1322 من الهجرة ومن مؤلفاته شرح البخاري فى اثنى عشر جزء.نظم بديع فى ذكر من حضر بدرا من الصحابة وذكر اسمائهم وله مؤلفات فى الفقة وغيره



________________________





الشيخ الفقيه العلامة المشارك أبو محمد سيدي الحاج الداودي التلمساني

،نشاء فى مدينته تلمسان واخد من مشايخها ثم انتقل الى فاس ولي قاضي فى تلمسان 


مؤلفاته

شرح صحيح البخاري ولكنه لم يتمه وقد شرح البردة توفي سنة 1271 من الهجرة.



___________________


العالم المتبحر الأستاذ محمد بن العربي بن محمد بن أبي شنب.

ولد سنه 1869 من الميلادي وتوفي سنة 1929 من الميلادي 

أول دكتور جزائري في الوطن العربي عضو مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق كان باحث فى علم الادب وكان يتكلم الفرنسية بطلاقة 


مؤلفاته

كتاب تاريخ الرجال الذين روا صحيح البخاري

قيل عنه 

قال عنه الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس: لما عرفناه فقدناه،

أما الشيخ البشير الإبراهيمي فقد قال عن محمد بن أبي شنب: فقدنا بفقده ركنا من أركان العلم الصحيح وعلما في أعلام التاريخ الصحيح،

أما أستاذه الشيخ عبد الحليم بن سمانة فقال عنه: ما علمت في حياتي كلها معلماً يرجع إلى تلميذه غيري وإني أعترف له بالفضل والنبوغ.


أما المستشرق الفرنسي ألفريد فقال: كان ابن أبي شنب مخلصاً لدينه ومتمسكاً بلباسه التقليدي ولكي لا يتنكر لتقاليده الإسلامية لم ير من واجبه أخذ الجنسية الفرنسية مما يجبره على التخلي على الشرائع الإسلامية وعن منزلته الشخصية.

أبو راس الناصري الجزائري
محمد أبو راس بن أحمد بن ناصر الراشدي ولِد بنواحي مدينة معسكر بالجزائر بين جبل كرسوط و(هونت) 1165هـ/ 1751م
قد شارك في الجهاد لفتح وهران

نشاته العلمية 

وكانت أولى رحلته فى الجزائر العاصمة التي لقي بها الفقيه القاضي المفتي محمد بن جعدون، والقاضي الفقيه الشيخ محمد بن المبارك، كما لقي الشيخ العالم المشارك أحمد بن عمّار الشّهير. ولقي، بالجزائر كذلك، الفقيه والخطيب والمفتي محمد بن الحفّاف. وعندما سأله في مسألة نحوية، أجاب عنها ببراعة، فلُقب بالحافظ.


ثم رحل أبو راس إلى فاس،وتلقى العلوم على بعض مشائخها ثم رحل الى تونس ولقاء الشيخ المحجوب و من ثم انتقل الى مصر والتقى باهل العلم والادب هناك ومن ثم رحل الى مكة واجتمع بعلمائها وفقهائها كالعلامة عبد الملك الحنفي المفتي الشّامي القلعي الذى اخذ عنه بعضا من الحديث وزار المدينة المنورة وقبر رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وثم رحل الى الشام وفلسطين 


ومن مصنفاته 

"مفاتيح الجنة وأسناها، في الأحاديث التي اختلف العلماء في معناها وله كتب فى جميع العلوم 


توفى سنة 1238هـ/ 1823م ودفن فى معسكر


____________________


الشمني القسنطيني

الشيخ العلامة الإمام المحدث الفقيه كمال الدين محمد بن محمد بن حسين الشمني المالكي القسنطيني المولد سنة 766ه

وقد نظم الإمام المحدث الفقيه كمال الدين نخبة الفكر لابن حجر وهو اول من نظمها والذى كان مطلعها 


وبعد فاعلم أن نخبة الفكر ** أجلّ ما صنّف في علم الأثر
قد جمعت أنواع هذا العلم ** وقربت قصيّه للفــــهم
فاللّه يجزي من لها قد صنفا ** أعظم ما جازى به مصنِّفا
فَاخْتَرْتُ نَظْمَ دُرِّهَا المَنْثُورِ ** في سِلْكِ هَذَا الرَّجَزِ المَشْطُورِ 


وقد فرغ من نظمه ليلة الثلاثاء رابع شوال سنة أربع عشر وثمانمئة ( 4/10/814هـ) أي بعد سنتين اثنتين من تأليف الحافظ ابن حجر للنخبة ، ونظمه هذا هو أول نظم على النخبة فيما يظهر و الله اعلم

واسمه (الرتبة في نظم النخبة) •وعدد أبيات النظم 205 أبيات 
طبع هذا النظم بتحقيق: محمد سماعي الجزائري


كما شرحها أيضاً الشيخ كمال الدين الشمني في كتاب أسماه (نتيجة النظر)

توفى سنة (821هـ) رحمه الله تعالى


__________________


الشمني القسنطيني ابن العلامة كمال الدين 

الناظم العلامة المحدث تقي الدين احمد بن محمد الشمني القسنطيني الحنفى المكنى ابوالعباس ولد سنة 801ه القُسَنْطيني الاَصل الاِسكندري المولد,القاهري الدار المالكي ثم الحنفي يعرف بالشمني (والشمني: على ما حكي عن ضبط السيوطي بضم الشين والميم والنون المشددة) 

نشاته العلمية 

وقدم القاهرة مع أبيه ـ وكان من علماء المالكية ـ فأسمعه على ابن الكويك، وتقي الدين الزبيري، وولي الدين العراقي، وخليل القرشي القارىَ، وغيرهم.

وتفقه على المذهب المالكي بأحمد الصنهاجي، وشمس الدين محمد بن احمد ابن عثمان البسطامي وانتفع به في الاَصلين وغيرهما ولازم في العقليات نظام الدين يحيى بن يوسف السيرامي الحنفي، وأخذ عنه أيضاً قبل تحنّفه «الهداية» في فقه الحنفية وسمع على علاء الدين البخاري الحنفي «التلويح والتوضيح» في أُصول الفقه، و «الهداية» وغيرهما وانتقل إلى المذهب الحنفي في سنة (834 هـ)

مؤلفاته 

شرح نظم النخبة الذى نظمها والده ، وسمى شرحه "العالي الرتبة في شرح نظم النخبة" وهو لا يزال مخطوطاً وهو خدمة لهذة النظم

وهو صاحب الحاشية المعروفة على مغني ابن هشام المشتملة على فوائد نادرة من احوال العلماء وغيره


وصنف كتباً، منها: شرح «المغني» في النحو لابن هشام (مطبوع)

«مزيل الخفاء عن ألفاظ الشفاء» (مطبوع)

كمال الدراية في شرح«النقاية» في فقه الحنفية

العالي الرتبة في شرح «نظم النخبة» لاَبيه محمد الشمني

وأوفق المسالك لتأدية المناسك وله نظم.

ومهر في التفسير والفقه والعربية، وشارك في سائر الفنون، وأقبل على التدريس، واشتهر وتزاحم عليه الطلبة


وكان من جملة مشايخ السيوطي( ذكر للسيوطي أخذت النحو بحثاً وتحقيقاً )، وشمس الدين السخاوي، وبالغ في الثناء عليه
ورثاء السيوطي بقصيدة بديعة أولها

رزء عظيم به يستنزل العبر * وحادث جل فيه الخطب والعبر

وولي المشيخة والخطابة بتربة قايتباي الجركسي، وطلب لقضاء الحنفية بالقاهرة سنة 868ه فامتنع

توفي بالقاهرة سنة 872 ه


________________________


أحمد بن سعيـد العباسي

ولد العلامة المحدث المقرى القاضي الشيخ احمد بن سعيد العباسي فى مدينة قسنطنية ويكنى بابي العباس,لم يكن كثير الترحال بلى تلقى العلم فى بلدة قسنطنية ومن علماءها. ثم انتقل الى تونس والتقى بعلمائها فى جامع الزيتونة ومن شيوخه الشيخ ابو محمد الشريف مفتي تونس اناذاك تلقى وبرع فى جميع العلوم واخد اجازة من شيوخ تونس وعاد الى مسقط راسه.


وهناك بدا فى تدريس الحديث والفقة واللغة العربية والادب وغيره وقد كان خطيب بمسجد على مخلوف وكان مفتي المالكية وتولي القضاء فى قسنطنية.


وكان له اسلوب فى التدريس مما جعلت اسمه ينتشر فى البلد.فقد كان ذا علم غزيز وقوة فى عرض العلوم


ثناء بعض العلماء 

عليه فقد قال عنه الشيخ الحفناوي كان اية زمانه حفظا واتقانا وبيانا وعارفا لرجال الحديث وعلله وعالما بالقراءات السبعة ,

وقال الكتاني فى فهرس الفهارس هو عالم قسنطينة و محدثها 

وقال عنه الشيخ الجيلاني متضلع فى علوم الشريعة والبلاغة والادب والمناظرة.


من تلاميده 

الشيخ ابو عبد الله بن سالم المعروف بابن البطال

والشيخ ابو العباس بن المبارك (نظم ديوان شعر يتالف من عشرين قصيدة فى رثاء الشيخ احمد بن سعيد العباسي) 

ومن تلاميده المحدث ابو راس الناصري الجزائري و العلامة ابو حامد العربي الفاسي وغيرهم


من مصنفاته 

تقاييد فى شرح صحيح مسلم ثبت فى اسانيده عن الصحاح الستة وقد جمع هذا الثبت تلميذه عبد الحميد الصائغ الحركاتي
وكان له بعض الفتاوي مخطوطة وغيرها من المؤلفات.

توفي فى قسنطينة سنة 1251 ه 1835 م 


____________________


عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر المجاجي

عبد الرحمن بن عبد القادر بن علي الراشدي ، الفاسي ، المجاجي المكنى بابي زيد وقد درس العلوم فى مجاجة ثم رحل الى تلمسان ثم الى فاس وقد لقاء شيوخ عدة وكان محب لعلم الحديث ودافعه هذا الى التعلم 


وقد قام العلامة بشرح مختصر ابن ابو جمرة شرحا يضبط ألفاظه و يقرب معانيه وكان عمل ضخم سمى شرحه (فتح الباري في ضبط ألفاظ الأحاديث التي اختصرها ابن أبي جمرة مع صحيح البخاري)

و قد بدأ المجاجي بتعريف علم الحديث فقال: "علم الحديث من أجل العلوم قدرا و أعلاه منزلة و خطرا.... و كان الناس مقبلين على قراءة جامع البخاري عموما و على ما اختصر منه الشيخ ابن أبي جمرة لان كانت قراءة الحديث تحتاج إلى شروط جمة و تلزمها آداب مهمة أعظمها الاحتراز من الخطأ في إعرابه و من اللحن في مضبوط ألفاظه فتحرك مني الغرام الساكن لضبط تلك الأماكن...."

و في المقدمة التي وضعها المجاجي لشرحه بابان الأول في التعريف بالمصنف (البخاري) و الثاني في علم الحديث على الجملة و جعل كل باب يحتوي على فصول كآداب معرفة الحديث و كيفية روايته و كيفية كتابة الحديث و ضبطه و بعض مصطلحات الحديث.....

توفى سنة 1069 ه

___________________


بأقوجيلي

الفقيه محمد بن على المعروف باقواجيلى الجزائري نظم الشيخ منظومة سماها (عقد الجمان اللامع المنتقى من قعر بحر الجامع) وهي منظومة في مخرجي أحاديث الجامع الصحيح للبخاري وعدد الأحاديث التي لكل منهم ومن هو المكثر ومن هو المقل. وتوجد نسخة منه بدار الكتب المصرية

توفى سنة 1080ه 1669 م

منقول

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي أبا عبد البر

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

و إياك 
و أهلا بك 
تحية طيبة 
و العجيب إنصاف أهل العلم و عدم التعصب و لو تكلم صاحب الترجمة في شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فالرجل قد إجتهد و حسبه أن ينصر الحديث و أهله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

غفر الله لنا وله

----------

